# Korona-Effekt bei Acer GN246hlbbid



## themultijuce (12. November 2014)

Hallo

habe gester mir ein neuen 144hz Monitor(Acer GN246hlbbid) gekauft. Nach dem ersten test habe ich so ein komischen Effekt bemerkt. Habe erstmal gedacht das ist normal bei einem LED monitor(da ich vorher einen lcd monitor hatte). Nach längerem zocken war das dann irgendwann anstrengen. Nach vielen stunden googeln habe ich herausgefunden das der effect "Korona" heißt. 
Also meine frage ist jetzt. Ist es normal das der Korona-Effect auftritt? Oder sollte ich mein Monitor jetzt umtauschen?
Habe versucht mein Kabel zu wechseln. An der GPU kanns auch nicht liegen da es bei vorigen Monitor es auch nicht existiert hat.


----------



## Dragon AMD (12. November 2014)

Hey.

Mit welcher grafikkarte und welches kabel verwendest du?

Dann noch wieviel hz hast du eingestellt?

Mfg


----------



## themultijuce (12. November 2014)

144HZ gtx760 dvi kabel

habe andere hz anzahl probier also 60hz . ist das gleiche ergebniss


----------



## Dragon AMD (12. November 2014)

Ok. An welchen dvi hast du das kabel angeschlossen? Normalerweise an dvi-d da dieser mehr daten senden kann.

Überprüfe das mal.

Mfg


----------



## themultijuce (12. November 2014)

ist ein dvi-d . und mit hdmi habe ich den Effekt auch


----------



## Dragon AMD (12. November 2014)

Ok. Dann sollte ingame auch die 144hz angewählt sein. Also in den grafikoptionen des spiels.

Mfg


----------



## Wurstie (12. November 2014)

Hab mir grad den Test angesehen, sieht nicht gut aus:
PRAD | Test Monitor Acer GN246HLBbid Teil 7

Starker pixel-overshoot bei 60hz und 144hz und keine Möglichkeit Overdrive zu reduzieren

Da dich das stört würde ich ihn umtauschen, was drauflegen und den LG 24GM77-B nehmen, billiger wäre sonst der BenQ XL2411Z
Vielleicht gibt es noch andere Alternativen, bin bei den 144hz Monitoren nicht ganz up-to-date


----------



## Dragon AMD (12. November 2014)

Er kann im nvidia treiber auch das overdrive deaktivieren. Weiß nir nicht welche option das da ist. 

Ich habe den gleichen monitor aber mit einer r9 290 und habe keine probleme.

Mfg


----------



## XeT (12. November 2014)

Hab den gleichen Monitor mit einer r9 290 am dvi und bisher ist mir noch nichts negatives aufgefallen. Ich werde mal genauer hinsehen.


----------



## themultijuce (12. November 2014)

hmm . ich glaub nicht das man in nvidia den overdrive deaktivieren kann


----------



## Dragon AMD (12. November 2014)

Bei AMD geht das dann sollte es auch bei nvidia gehen.


----------



## Wurstie (12. November 2014)

Man kann hiermit nach Koronaeffekt testen:

Blur Busters UFO Motion Tests

fängt so an:
http://www.blurbusters.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/09/tracefree80-1024x256.jpg

stärker, es kommt zu leuchtenden Spuren:
http://www.blurbusters.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/03/pursuitcam_coronas.jpg

katastrophale Überschwinger (AMA Premium):
http://www.overclockers.ru/images/lab/2013/08/06/1/104_overdrive_modes.jpg


----------



## themultijuce (12. November 2014)

jo . sieht so aus 
http://www.blurbusters.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/03/pursuitcam_coronas.jpg


----------



## Dragon AMD (12. November 2014)

themultijuce schrieb:


> jo . sieht so aus
> http://www.blurbusters.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/03/pursuitcam_coronas.jpg



What. Das ist krass. Den solltest du zurück schicken.

Mfg


----------



## JoM79 (12. November 2014)

Dragon AMD schrieb:


> Bei AMD geht das dann sollte es auch bei nvidia gehen.



Wie willst du softwareseitig im Treiber  eine Hardwarefunktion des Monitors ausschalten? 
Die Funktion musst du mir mal zeigen.

Wenn dich die Koronabildung stört, dann kauf dir nen besseren Monitor.
Empfehlungen wären der AOC G2460P, BenQ XL2411Z und der LG 24GM77.


----------



## themultijuce (12. November 2014)

wodurch kommt den das? haben viele monitore das problem?


----------



## JoM79 (12. November 2014)

themultijuce schrieb:


> wodurch kommt den das? haben viele monitore das problem?



Zu starker Overdrive.
Und wenn man den nicht differenzierter einstellen kann, dann kannst du ihn höchstens ausstellen.
Der Acer ist halt nen Billigmonitor der nur schnell sein soll, viel mehr kann der einfach nicht.


----------



## Dragon AMD (12. November 2014)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Wie willst du softwareseitig im Treiber  eine Hardwarefunktion des Monitors ausschalten?
> Die Funktion musst du mir mal zeigen.
> 
> Wenn dich die Koronabildung stört, dann kauf dir nen besseren Monitor.
> Empfehlungen wären der AOC G2460P, BenQ XL2411Z und der LG 24GM77.



Es gibt im catalyst eine overdrive funktion die man deaktivieren kann.

Wenn es bei nvidia nicht gibt dann ist nvidia doch wohl nicht so gut wie viele es behaupten.

Mfg


----------



## JoM79 (12. November 2014)

Dragon AMD schrieb:


> Es gibt im catalyst eine overdrive funktion die man deaktivieren kann.
> 
> Wenn es bei nvidia nicht gibt dann ist nvidia doch wohl nicht so gut wie viele es behaupten.
> 
> Mfg



Was hat denn bitte der Overdrive im Treiber mit dem Monitor zu tun? 
Du stellst da die Grafikkarte ein und mehr nicht.
Du kannst im Treiber keine Hardwarefunktion des Monitors verstellen.


----------



## themultijuce (12. November 2014)

ich glaub ich schick meinen zurück und holle mir den BenQ XL2411Z.


----------



## JoM79 (12. November 2014)

Der ist auf jedenfall besser als der Acer.
Wenn du bessere Farben willst, guck dir den AOC G2460P an, der ist aber leider nicht 100% flimmerfrei.


----------



## themultijuce (12. November 2014)

AOC g2460Pqu, 24" Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
der hier?


----------



## Dragon AMD (12. November 2014)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Was hat denn bitte der Overdrive im Treiber mit dem Monitor zu tun?
> Du stellst da die Grafikkarte ein und mehr nicht.
> Du kannst im Treiber keine Hardwarefunktion des Monitors verstellen.



Du scheinst nicht zu wissen auf was ich drauf hinweisen wollte.

Falls er die overdrive funktion im treiber aktiviert hatte das er die deaktiviert.

Denn es könnte sein das das verschlimmert hätte. 

Denn ich kann bei meinem acer das nicht feststellen.

Mfg


----------



## JoM79 (12. November 2014)

@Dragon:Mit dem Overdrive im Treiber kannst du die Grafikkarte übertakten usw, was soll das mit Artefakten beim Monitor zu tun haben?

@themultijuce: Ja genau der.


----------



## Wurstie (12. November 2014)

Es gibt bei AMD tatsächlich ein Setting für LCD Overdrive, der muss das irgendwie softwaremäßig emulieren. Nvidia hat so eine Einstellung nicht.
Gedacht ist das allerdings nur für Monitore die zu langsam sind und selbst keinen Overdrive haben. Ich glaube nicht, dass es möglich ist damit den Overdrive zu reduzieren, wenn dann wird es nur schlimmer.


----------



## themultijuce (12. November 2014)

gibt es noch unterschiede ziwchen den Benq und AOC ausser die farben und das flimmern?


----------



## JoM79 (12. November 2014)

Wurstie schrieb:


> Es gibt bei AMD tatsächlich ein Setting für LCD Overdrive, der muss das irgendwie softwaremäßig emulieren. Nvidia hat so eine Einstellung nicht.
> Gedacht ist das allerdings nur für Monitore die zu langsam sind und selbst keinen Overdrive haben. Ich glaube nicht, dass es möglich ist damit den Overdrive zu reduzieren, wenn dann wird es nur schlimmer.


 
Ist mir neu die Funktion und frage mich auch wie das vernünftig funktionieren soll, da die Schaltzeiten vom Monitor geregelt werden.



themultijuce schrieb:


> gibt es noch unterschiede ziwchen den Benq und AOC ausser die farben und das flimmern?


 
Der AOC hat eine niedrigere Grundhelligkeit und kein 3D.


----------



## themultijuce (12. November 2014)

Ok danke sehr für die Hilfe und schnelle antworten


----------

